# What happens to a dead horse?



## Cedars (17 June 2010)

Evening all,

Work colleagues were asking me today and I didn't know the answer - apologies if this has been discussed before!

What happens immediately after a horse dies at home, at the vet, or out hacking/shows etc? As in, what do they do with the body?

Thanks all xxx


----------



## brighthair (17 June 2010)

well mine was PTS by injection at the yard, he was taken away and cremated


----------



## Cedars (17 June 2010)

Does the vet organise for them to be taken away? Do they do it or does an outside company come in?

Sorry to hear about your horse xxx


----------



## brighteyes (17 June 2010)

The two I have had pts were buried at home. JCB dug the hole and pony lowered in.  Planned in advance and done as.


----------



## brighthair (17 June 2010)

flamehead said:



			Does the vet organise for them to be taken away? Do they do it or does an outside company come in?

Sorry to hear about your horse xxx
		
Click to expand...

the vet sorted it all out for the transport and the crem for me


----------



## Puppy (17 June 2010)

My vet arranged for mine to be collected and cremated.


----------



## Persephone (17 June 2010)

I arranged the vet and the crem seperately and by myself. But then I am a control freak


----------



## Donkeymad (17 June 2010)

Some vets will arange disposal, some leave it to the owner, some do whichever the owner wants.

Burying on your own land requires prior permission from defra. My two I was allowed to bury at home.


----------



## Capriole (17 June 2010)

buried mine at home, neighbour with a JCB did the digging for me


----------



## Laafet (17 June 2010)

One had colic and was PTS so vet did organising, the other was shot by the hunt and they took him away.


----------



## Enfys (17 June 2010)

Either the deadstock collectors come out or we bury them in the forest. 
I have a very pretty glade in amongst pine trees, full of wildflowers, that has several horses in residence.


----------



## cbmcts (17 June 2010)

We always have the local knackerman (Martins) out to collect them even if they've been PTS by injection. The only time the vets arrange for disposal/cremation is if they die on their premises.

Often Martins come out, shoot them and remove the body.

The cost depends on whether the body is used (dog food normally) or cremated..... £175/£375 the last time I had to ask.


----------



## lindsayH (17 June 2010)

My last one was shot at home then went to feed the big cats at a zoo. The knackerman told me that they are often fed horse as it is relatively cheap but don't know if this is true. Anyway, I rather liked the idea.


----------



## MagicMelon (17 June 2010)

When I have to have any of mine PTS (and I will eventually as I have 2 veterans) then they'll be PTS by injection and buried on my land.


----------



## Spottyappy (17 June 2010)

Sadly, lost one of ours last weekend-just found her dead, probably a heart attack. We called the local bereavement service, the man collected her and her ashes will be returned at some point soon - £650. 
We are not allowed to bury them as we are too close to a water supply/causeway. We also have very nosey neighbours who would report us if we even tried to dig a big enough hole!


----------



## Cedars (18 June 2010)

Thanks guys I shall inform the girls at work! I knew lots about injection vs gun but didnt really knw anything about what happens straight after xxxx


----------



## alfiesmum (18 June 2010)

lindsayH said:



			My last one was shot at home then went to feed the big cats at a zoo. The knackerman told me that they are often fed horse as it is relatively cheap but don't know if this is true. Anyway, I rather liked the idea.
		
Click to expand...

me too xx sad but you have to be realistic x


----------



## Maesfen (18 June 2010)

For me, our Huntsman comes to shoot it and then remove it to be fed to hounds if they're not choc a block with flesh in which case most will go in the skip.


----------



## GLEEK (18 June 2010)

If the horse is at a horse-pital the vet will usually do it by injection but at the one i worked at we had 1 that was shot and it went off to the hunt kennel. This was in newmarket so they have a special van that is owned by the jockey club (i think) that goes around and collects the dead horses and takes them off to either be cremated and some may go to other vets for students to practice surgery and things like injecting on the body.


----------

